# My 120g community



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Stock list
36 rummy nose tetras
24 peppered cories (I think peppered)
6 blue rams (juvies)
6 borelli apistos (juvies)
2 cockatoo apistos
6 zebra otos
1 blue gourami
2 giant danios ( left over from cycling, I gave up trying to catch the last 2)
I plan on cutting back on the dwarf cichlid population if they start pairing up.









I also plan on adding 12 dennisoni barbs and a couple of angels or discus if you think this would work with what I have. Comments and constructive criticism welcome ( I know I need a better camera).
Video to come.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice layout,like the driftwood you have gives alot of hiding spots for your juvie apistogrammas and cories.Pictures are fine If you are planning on adding some discus or angels, i would keep watch of the gourami with either one of them.Seems like you have a 'south american' theme going on with your setup and stock.I, personally would add more almond leaves,but if you dont like the change in colour water wise, go with a few or so.Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Nice layout,like the driftwood you have gives alot of hiding spots for your juvie apistogrammas and cories.Pictures are fine If you are planning on adding some discus or angels, i would keep watch of the gourami with either one of them.Seems like you have a 'south american' theme going on with your setup and stock.I, personally would add more almond leaves,but if you dont like the change in colour water wise, go with a few or so.Good luck and keep us posted!


Thanks for the compliments. I didn't have a theme in mind when stocking the tank. I do like the idea of more leaves. You would watch out for the gouramis aggresion or vice versa?

Here is a short video.

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/163/cpwi.mp4/


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

This is my own personal experience with gouramis,i kept them with angels before and noticed they would square off here and there since they both occupy the same levels of water ( top to mid water ).Every individual fish has its own traits, so that may not be the case for you.Wait until your apistogrammas pair up and start breeding, an interesting event to see!



Bizbomb said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I didn't have a theme in mind when stocking the tank. I do like the idea of more leaves. You would watch out for the gouramis aggresion or vice versa?
> 
> Here is a short video.
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*co2?*

nice tank. are you running co2? i like that sword(i think thats what it is)


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> nice tank. are you running co2? i like that sword(i think thats what it is)


I am not running co2. I have 260watts of light though. The larger lighter coloured plant is not a sword. I think that is the one you are talking about. It has grown quite quickly in my tank. I am not sure what it is. Thanks for your reply  .


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

that plant looks alot like aponogeton alvaceous


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice community tank, I like the substrate you used. Is it pool sand?
Also the plants seem to be doing great, 260w of light? Which lighting fixture are you using?


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> that plant looks alot like aponogeton alvaceous


That sounds familiar. I got it fairly large from ipu for 15-20$. It just reached the surface when I first got it. It has sent off seed pods that have bloomed and grown out of the water.



tang daddy said:


> Nice community tank, I like the substrate you used. Is it pool sand?
> Also the plants seem to be doing great, 260w of light? Which lighting fixture are you using?


Thanks for the compliment. The substrate is pool filter sand. I have also used playground sand and 3m colour quartz s grade. For the price I think the pool filter sand is the best. I have 2 lights both are 4' 2x65 watts. One is a Coralife and the other is a Current with moonlighting. In the future I will buy a c02 setup from Patrick and my plants should really take off. I will also add root tabs and change the bulbs.


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

I love the tank! Did you compact the sand? because it looks nice! I love the roots as well as those beautiful plants!
55g community tank
10g salamander tank
2-3g betta tank

owner of: The Bass Bowl
come check out my great site updated weekly!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Id also say be very carefull will angels and gourami's woke up one night and just happend to glance into my tank and see that my gourami has ripped all my angels fins clear of his body.. poor thing didnt even make the night.


----------

